# Applying for first spouse visa extension



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm back again, it is that time again, my wife's first visa extension is on the horizon, her visa runs out towards December 2020 time, I remember speaking to my solicitor who did the initial paperwork for me. He said to get my wife to take the A2 English test in April and then look to start getting the paperwork together.

She has passed her A2 test with flying colours. So now I need to kick myself up the butt and start doing my bit!

I have a few questions;


So what are the requirements this time round?
What is the application process?
Where can I access the application to see what I need to fill out.
What evidence do I need to put forward/collect?
With COVID19 are there are any changes that have been announced?

I want to start preparing so I don't miss anything out so I can get the application submitted whenever it needs to be submitted and hope all goes through smoothly.

I look forward to hearing the excellent advice & guidance that you get on here.

Thank you


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

j4v3d said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm back again, it is that time again, my wife's first visa extension is on the horizon, her visa runs out towards December 2020 time, I remember speaking to my solicitor who did the initial paperwork for me. He said to get my wife to take the A2 English test in April and then look to start getting the paperwork together.
> 
> ...



1. pretty much the same as your initial clearance with the exception of the English requirement which is minimum A2 but I would have suggested to undertake B1 and use this, as it would have meant you could have used it for your SET m in the future 

2. it now all online, you submit your online application via home office but then upload doc via sopra website and undertake a biometrics at a approved centre . no posting of docs anymore 

3. I guess you can create a login and see what you might be expected to fill out but obv may change by December so just be aware 

4. payslips, contracts, residential correspdance etc very similar to your initial spouse visa

5. you will have to check back near the time as will depend on circumstances


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The major difference between the entry clearance application and FLR(M) is instead of providing relationship evidence like photos and chat logs, you need to provide cohabitation evidence to prove you've been living at the same address for the past 2+ years. I recommend you do a forums search for the FLR(M) application process and docs needed, there are loads of posts.

Biometrics appointments are all closed so whilst you can formally submit the online application, your application can't move forward without biometrics data. This will probably change by the time you can apply, keep updated:

https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/flash-message-detail?flashmessageId=950


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

hasiqbal76 said:


> 1. pretty much the same as your initial clearance with the exception of the English requirement which is minimum A2 but I would have suggested to undertake B1 and use this, as it would have meant you could have used it for your SET m in the future
> 
> 2. it now all online, you submit your online application via home office but then upload doc via sopra website and undertake a biometrics at a approved centre . no posting of docs anymore
> 
> ...



Thanks, I wanted the wife to take her B1 test instead of the A2 as I found out you could reuse that again, she was not that confident so we just stuck to A2 - She passed it first time. We can cross the B1 bridge when we get to it, she has her Life in the test in 2 months time as well as she wants to get that out of the way.




clever-octopus said:


> The major difference between the entry clearance application and FLR(M) is instead of providing relationship evidence like photos and chat logs, you need to provide cohabitation evidence to prove you've been living at the same address for the past 2+ years. I recommend you do a forums search for the FLR(M) application process and docs needed, there are loads of posts.
> 
> Biometrics appointments are all closed so whilst you can formally submit the online application, your application can't move forward without biometrics data. This will probably change by the time you can apply, keep updated:
> 
> https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/flash-message-detail?flashmessageId=950



Thank you, I will do that indeed. Looks like I have a weekend of reading/research to be doing then. Thank you for pointing me towards that website, that was useful. I'll get an account registered - does this account need to be in my name or my wife's name?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Taking A2 is fine, even if she had taken B1, the ILR (form SET(M)) language requirements are VERY specific and subject to change, so it can't be guaranteed that a B1 pass for FLR(M) will be accepted in 2.5 years for SET(M)


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> Taking A2 is fine, even if she had taken B1, the ILR (form SET(M)) language requirements are VERY specific and subject to change, so it can't be guaranteed that a B1 pass for FLR(M) will be accepted in 2.5 years for SET(M)



I've heard that alot from others too, so we went with A2 for now, just to get that initial visa extension.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

j4v3d said:


> Thank you, I will do that indeed. Looks like I have a weekend of reading/research to be doing then. Thank you for pointing me towards that website, that was useful. I'll get an account registered - does this account need to be in my name or my wife's name?


Your wife is the applicant


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Your wife is the applicant


Wife's name it is. Cheers Nyclon. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Not sure how my post got duplicated - but anyway - comments below.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

*BRP*
My wife's BRP expires on 24/08/2020

*UK Entry Clearance*
Valid from: 24/11/2017
Valid until: 24/12/2017
Immigration stamp: 17/12/2017 (Date of entry into the UK)

*Financial*
I meet the requirements which I believe is set at £18,600? I currently earn well over that amount, so that requirement is met comfortably. So the evidence that I need to provide is the following;


6 months wage slips
6 months bank statements reflecting the monthly wage going in
Letter of employment

*Wife's status*
So the wife is a housewife and is not working. We have one child who is fast approaching 2 years old come the end of August. We are currently still living with my parents rent-free. So the evidence that I need to provide on her behalf will be;


A2 Certificate
Marriage Certificate
Letters in her name (bank statement, hospital letters, any utility bills - what other supporting documents can I supply for this?)
Passport
Passport for my son (I need to apply for this, I've been super lazy & this is the kick up the backside that I need)
My son's birth certificate
Residency letter (from homeowner) - stating the we live here and rent-free, the usual.

*Anything else?*
I can't think of anything else that I need to supply. I would be eternally grateful if anyone can let me know what else I can provide.

So any documents, well the last document needs to be 28 days old doesn't it, prior to the application being submitted. So I take it any documentation/evidence does that need to be for 6 months?

I'm going to sign up to the website where the application is filled out in my wife's name and have a look and what they are requesting and familiarize myself with the application process.

Here we go again!

Thanks,
Jav


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Here is a list of proof of cohabitation - let me know what you think? *GOOGLE SHEET*

The phone bills and broadband bills are sent via email, I can request the papers bills which will cost me £2 per bill - pricey!

If I request these to be sent out in the post, why can I not use this as proof of cohabitation when it will have the dates from 2018 to 2020?

How will the home office know when I received the bill if I requested them now?

Surely not everyone gets paper bills, its 2020 we live in a paper less world and not many can afford £2 per bill on top of paying for the bills.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Mobile phone bills are definitely not considered strong evidence so don't bother. Car insurance and broadband aren't either.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

nyclon said:


> Mobile phone bills are definitely not considered strong evidence so don't bother. Car insurance and broadband aren't either.


So what is considered to be strong evidence?

In the application, it doesn't mention any evidence that should not be submitted/considered. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

See clever-octopus's post is this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...rrespondence-flrm-extension.html#post15116852


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

You can get them posted to you, no problem. I did that with all my applications. 



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

ithinkin said:


> You can get them posted to you, no problem. I did that with all my applications.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Which documents did you get posted out to you?

These paper bills they print, it's just sent to a printer so why not save the money & print them out yourself. 

Surely the documents will do for evidence.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

j4v3d said:


> Which documents did you get posted out to you?
> 
> These paper bills they print, it's just sent to a printer so why not save the money & print them out yourself.
> 
> ...


This is a moot point because your online mobile phone , broadband and car insurance bills are not adequate evidence anyway.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

nyclon said:


> This is a moot point because your online mobile phone , broadband and car insurance bills are not adequate evidence anyway.


I'll include them anyway with the bank statements, letters from HMRC & doctors letters. It should more than cover it. The more the merrier. 

I can't wait till the day comes I never have to do this again. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

j4v3d said:


> I'll include them anyway with the bank statements, letters from HMRC & doctors letters. It should more than cover it. The more the merrier.
> 
> I can't wait till the day comes I never have to do this again.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You really are not getting it. It’s not the more the merrier. Cluttering your application with unnecessary and useless paperwork is not going to help your case. And honestly, if you are going to ignore our help then don’t waste the forum’s time.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

nyclon said:


> You really are not getting it. It’s not the more the merrier. Cluttering your application with unnecessary and useless paperwork is not going to help your case. And honestly, if you are going to ignore our help then don’t waste our time.


So taking out the Broadband & Phone contract bills, from that spreadsheet I have linked, what am I able to use? 

I'm not wasting anyone's time. Has anyone else on this forum submitted broadband and phone contract bills that show the address for their application and been refused?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They are looking for proof that you live together AND that you you are tied to an address. Did you read clever-octopus’s post? Mobile phone bills are not proof that live some place. The clue is in the name. Mobile. Use post from official sources as outlined by clever-octopus.


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

nyclon said:


> They are looking for proof that you live together AND that you you are tied to an address. Did you read clever-octopus’s post? Mobile phone bills are not proof that live some place. The clue is in the name. Mobile. Use post from official sources as outlined by clever-octopus.


Thanks, I'll take a look at the post on my PC. For some reason, my Tapatalk app is not opening that link. 

Cheers. Right, I'm off to sleep, work in the morning. Thanks for the advice & pointers. I'll keep you all posted. 

Goodnight. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

